# Coydog kills hiker!



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=235&sid=8474538



> TORONTO (AP) - Two coyotes attacked a promising young musician as she was hiking alone in a national park in eastern Canada, and authorities said she died Wednesday of her injuries.


This is so dang sad, and strange...


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Those were coyotes not coydogs. A coydog is a cross between a coyote and a standard dog.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

That's horrible. Coyotes are in a lot of urban areas and California is bad. When they don't have fear of humans...


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Ive never heard of this happening before. Shouldnt you just be able to kick the crap out of one with your boot and they would run away?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Or just shoot them with your pistol. You do have a pistol, don't you? No wait, you don't need them. The police are there to save you.


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

when they dont fear humans things need to be done about it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bergy said:


> Ive never heard of this happening before. Shouldnt you just be able to kick the crap out of one with your boot and they would run away?


I don't think so, I have seen a very mean cow dog, don't know the breed, but it was the largest cow dog I have ever seen and it turned tail and literally had its tail between its legs running back to the farm when a coyote approached. This is a dog that tried to take on both of my labs and was ready to, mean as any dog I have ever seen, so I would dare say that a coyote could do some serious damage and kicking may help, but...


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I have seen video of ONE coyote taking down a full grown and HEALTHY deer, A human is a freaking pansy compared to a deer. No challenge at all for a pair of coyotes.
I am not surprised that this has happened. I am only surprised that it doesn't happen more.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

alright heres my thought report me if u want but here i go...

i blame the wolves... the wolves are coming in and taking the yotes food and teritory away. so hungry coyotes are being pushed closer and closer to humans and are hungry so a lone person looks like a tastey meal.

ive never heard of a coyote attacking a human..except the 2 stories my dads told me..one someone wounded a yote and when they picked it up thinking it was dead it bit them then the other just made me laugh but him and a few friends were riding there snowmobiles in jellystone and they came upon a yote and his one friend thought hed be smart and run it over..haha well lets just say it cam outfrom under that track and got a good hold on his suit.

but yea i think thats one reason for stuff like this. but this is just one more reason to hunt them.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

*Cute and cuddly*



Loke said:


> Or just shoot them with your pistol. You do have a pistol, don't you? No wait, you don't need them. The police are there to save you.


Loke,

First thing is in Canada, packing a pistol as a civilian is for the most part a thing of the past. Very hard and costly to store your pistol at your local police department and quite a fiasco to sign all the paper work each time you check it out.

Second point was the most pathetic about wolves eating all the coyote's food! Wolves hate coyotes more than coyotes hate foxes and wolves will run a coyote to exhaustion and kill it if it gets a chance.

My family has a ranch up in Howell Valley and a few years ago a blue heeler and a collie drifted out away from the barn and into the pasture. Next morning all that was found was parts pieces of those two dogs scattered all over the pasture. From the looks of things at the scene, about four coyotes had done the damage and ripped those two dogs to shreds.

Some twenty years ago, you never would see a coyote in the central part of Alaska, now coyotes are all over the place in Alaska. Today they are finding cougars, and strange as it may sound, even reports of mule deer.

My grand dad, when he was a kid lived in Silver City, down in the Tinic district south of Eureka. While they were playing at recess around the school yard, a little girl was attacked by a coyote and almost killed. The school kids could not drive the coyote away and the teacher ran to get the sheriff who on arrival shot the coyote dead. The girl was badly hurt and mauled but did survive.

Wild animals are pretty darn tough, almost thought I had met my match with a big bore raccoon a few years ago trapping and since then I have all due respect for the power and might in small animals&#8230;&#8230;Big


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My point exactly. Our all knowing governments and the do gooders that support them have decided that we humans no longer belong at the top of the food chain. Welcome to the world of the prey species. The next thing you know they will legislate us into being herbivores.


----------

